# Reptile for Shver.



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Im thinking of picking up a lizard.

Iv hade beardies b4, But cant remember how they were.
I want something with decent size. Also I dont give a crap about any color morphs-
Key here is i want it to be PET worthy.

Some options im thining about are:

Savanah monitor
Tegu
iguana
-
As u can see those are quite large. 
Smallest id go is a bearded dragon.

Any one have experence with the list above or even an animal that i should consider.

Houseing wise. I have a closet that i dont use.
Its 8x3 feet. Height is well - average door height. 
I can make that into its home.

Id like a little baby at first because id like to grow it out.

I know it s a very general question but i wondnt mind some input.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Out of that list, an Argentine tegu would probably be the best animal pet-wise. The enclosure should probably be 8x4, but you could maybe get away with 8x3. It'll be a bit cramped for its adult life... With either a tegu or a sav though you definitely want to get them young and handle them and interact with them a lot.

Just remember that with tegus and monitors you need up to a foot of substrate for them to dig down into and burrow in. So keep that in mind when transforming your closet. You're going to have to line the floor with something that the dirt won't get through/rot and that the tegu/monitor can't rip through with their claws.

An iguana would need something with arboreal climbing. So you'd have to consider that as well. But out of the three the iguana probably as the highest tendency to be a prick of an animal.

Also keep in mind heating/lighting/humidity needs that would be required for all these animals (and that are different). A closet is hard to establish higher ambient temps and higher humidity in. Just a thought.

Like I said, the tegu is my #1 choice (go Argentine, Columbians are jerks), then the sav (hit or miss, but if you get it super young more likely to be good as an adult), and then the iguana. I'm just not a big fan of giant moody lizards.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Im not going threw with the Sav. 
What turned me off is the Dirt it needs. Dirt+crap+piss = Horrid
On top of that a 4feet heavy bodied lizard will sh*t alot.
Same applies for a tegu.

As for iguanas. Flop that also. they are known for being mean.

As for the list:

Beadrie
Chinese Water dragon
Any1 know the retail of a chinese waterdragon?

Right now im considering getting a beardie and giveing it a nice large place to roam.
Cheap, Simple, Great attitude. 
The only thing that turns me off about them is every kid and their grandmother has a beardie.
Seeing that I already ordered my MegaRay 100. I just might stick to the beardie. Unless some1 gives me some info on CWDs.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

My Friend has both a beardie and a CWD that are both great. CWD's are cheap $40-50 cnd where im from. The Water dragon just wanders his house, he used to have a big 8'x4' minijungle setup for it but the thing liked lazeing around his room more than the cage. So he got a smaller cage with a huge water bowl, UVB, UVA, heatlamp and basking braches, and just leaves it open all the time so the CWD can come and go. It's a cool lizard runs up and down the stairs like a dog, hangs around on the couches with us and stuff. Beardies are cool lizards but like you said they are too common. I notice your from Hamilton, CWD should be alot cheaper around you than beardies, the petstore i worked at sold beardies for $100 and CWD's for $49.99.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

That water dragon sounds awesome, but would it defecate all over the house? I mean they aren't trained to use the bathroom, right?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> That water dragon sounds awesome, but would it defecate all over the house? I mean they aren't trained to use the bathroom, right?


 Ive actually heard of some lizards that are trained to go to the bathroom in the bathroom. Not in the toilet, but on the floor (which is usuually tile and easy to clean). I think its kinda like in a tank, or a dog in a backyard, they will generally go to the bathroom in the same place


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Thats usually the good thing about water dwelling reptiles, they usually use their water dish as a bathroom. My buddies CWD goes to the washroom OCCASIONALLY in the house, but it dries up quick and is easy to clean. He usually uses his big water tub and it is easily cleaned.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

hey shiver what did you end up gettin the moniter or parrot?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Im not going threw with the Sav.
> What turned me off is the Dirt it needs. Dirt+crap+piss = Horrid
> On top of that a 4feet heavy bodied lizard will sh*t alot.
> Same applies for a tegu.
> ...


Savanah's don't "need" dirt. They don't need much of anything but food, heat and attention. Same with Argentine Tegus and you can minus the extreme heat need. Iguanas are rarely mean if given attention. Every animal shits...ya gotta deal with it. Get an anole if poop is the problem.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Anole's dont sh*t a lot? I always thought they were awesome, if it wasn't for the fact that they need to eat live insects (im terrified of the crickets all you reptile guys keep to feed your animals) I would consider owning one.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> Anole's dont sh*t a lot? I always thought they were awesome, if it wasn't for the fact that they need to eat live insects (im terrified of the crickets all you reptile guys keep to feed your animals) I would consider owning one.


Anoles like all lizards crap, but its only logic that a 4" lizard will take some huge dumps compared to a couple inch lizard. If you get a lizard there are way cooler ones then anoles, but pretty much all lizards that i know of need live food of some sort throughout there lives


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Crested Gecko's, Mali Uromastix and Iguanas are a few thats dont need live food.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

TimmyTeam said:


> Crested Gecko's, Mali Uromastix and Iguanas are a few thats dont need live food.


Will juvies take non live food. Usually you have to train small lizards to eat anything that doesnt move.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Well crested Gecko's can survive off a formula you buy from the petstore, and baby food. And the other 2 are vegetarians (sp?)


----------

